# Your country of birth......



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which country were you born in?

I've put them into regions because there are far too many nations for me to include in the poll lol 

EDIT:

Some clarifications:

Mediterranean islands shall count as South Europe
Central Asia includes Russia, Mongolia, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Tajikstan, Turkmenistan & Kyrgyzstan
If you were born in Martinique, for example, that is Caribbean and not EU because of political status; however, if you were born in Greenland then you can count yourself here as Central European, because of Danish passport.

I realise I could have done with a few more options such as 'Other', but i miscounted and dont know how to edit the poll options or number of them 

Thanks


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for this thread @Barcelonic. It'll be interesting to measure how ethnically diverse PerC really is.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

South-East Asia, specifically (the) Philippines.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

@CaptSwan Let my agreement be adknowledged by this bump


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

Northern Europe. Which is not in the poll...?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> @_CaptSwan_ Let my agreement be adknowledged by this bump


I sure hope it is. I'm gonna put my hands on the fire and say, it'll be 1) North America, 2) South or South East Asia and 3) Western Europe. 

Only time will tell....


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

It's pretty obvious that North America will dominate, because as we all know, the world really just consists of one nation sailing across an infinite sea of Mexican migrant workers. :laughing:


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Western Europe which isn't in the poll


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Western Europe. :sad:


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't quite see the logic in dividing Europe into 'central', 'southern', and 'eastern'... I'm from the UK. Which is Western, or at a pinch Northern.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

south east asia represent


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Watch Key Phone said:


> I don't quite see the logic in dividing Europe into 'central', 'southern', and 'eastern'... I'm from the UK. Which is Western, or at a pinch Northern.


Point taken. It's just the way FIFA do it.

I'm sure Scandinavians and Brits will have figured out which to check tho so its ok


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

UK. Western/Northern Europe. Seems like the votes wont really be accurate since a lot of people can't vote xD


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> UK. Western/Northern Europe. Seems like the votes wont really be accurate since a lot of people can't vote xD


Gosh i hope it's not a lot of people lol. 

I can't imagine anyone from the UK is not going to vote because they don't identify as Central European. Tbh I'm not even sure I've ever heard of 'Northern Europe' being used. Just like 'Northern Asia'.

And hopefully Scandinavians will figure out which to pick as well. I didn't write these out first and, like I said, I also missed out Central Africa.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Western Europe represent.

Couldn't vote, didn't vote.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Southern Africa here,
Specifically South Africa ;D


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I was born in the USA, but I live now in South America.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mu'Amon said:


> Western Europe represent.
> 
> Couldn't vote, didn't vote.


Belgium ye?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> Belgium ye?


Yus.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

The east european ukraine suckassss


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

How come North America is all one thing but Europe is split up in weird ways? North America is bigger than Europe.

Voted East Asia.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> How come North America is all one thing but Europe is split up in weird ways? North America is bigger than Europe.


Are you from Russia? Cus that would be Central Asia here.

Ye sorry if it is confusing - i based the regions on the one that FIFA uses to sort national soccer teams into leagues....

N. America has the USA, Canada, St Pierre & Miquelon and (arguably) Mexico. Indeed it is much bigger, but still quite small compared to some of these other regions.

And Europe has a LOT of countries btw lol.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> Are you from Russia? Cus that would be Central Asia here.
> 
> Ye sorry if it is confusing - i based the regions on the one that FIFA uses to sort national soccer teams into leagues....
> 
> ...


Well, the part of Russia I'm talking about is Kamchatka, so there isn't much that is further east than that besides Chukotka, also in Russia ((both in Far East District)).

Ah, I don't know anything about soccer, though it seems weird to have east, central and southern Europe when there's no west and northern Europe, too? Meh.

I currently live in North America, though, and it's a very diverse place depending on the region of North America you're in. I'm in the Pacific Northwest, which is totally different from the central plains, from the east coast, from Mexico, from Quebec, etc etc. Though maybe it doesn't matter since you asked for country. I was initially thinking about how people in large countries don't refer to the country they're born in but the smaller region within it, since the big countries have huge diversity and the person wants to be more specific. "North America" is really broad while "Central Europe" is very specific. See what I mean?

I know that Europe has a lot of countries  I'm not stupid with geography.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> I know that Europe has a lot of countries  I'm not stupid with geography.


I apologise; I hadn't meant to insult you or anything. 

Nobody makes an official distinction about, say a Russian being Eurasian or East Asian based on the geography - what matters to international bodies, in politics as well as sport, is they consider the nation as a whole a part of a region.

FIFA operates the leagues to ensure there are a fair & similar numbers of teams in each league. Their system works well:

Under strict geography, the FIFA (European) leagues might look something more like this:

North Europe:
Iceland
UK
Ireland
Denmark
Sweden
Norway
Finland

West Europe:
France
Spain
Belgium
Nederlands
Luxembourg

Central Europe:
Austria
Germany
Switzerland
Czech Rep
Slovenia

Eastern Europe:
Estonia
Lithuania
Poland
Belarus
Ukraine
Latvia
Moldova
Bulgaria
Romania
Hungary
Slovakia

Southern Europe:
Italy
Greece
Serbia
Albania
Bosnia & Herz
Macedonia
Greece
Turkey

.... although Spain could be in Southern also. Russia could be in Europe as Estonia is considered Europe and that is farther westward than the russians coastal territory. And I could suggest UK & Eire be considered West instead of North, and Iceland as West instead of North also. Geography in Europe clashes with the borders we've made lol.
So politically they group nations together. NATO members usually become officially 'European' lol.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

Australia Baby! Yeah!


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I just saw there's someone else from Southern Africa :O
I wonder who xD


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm from the United States but technically I was born in the Pacific - Hawaii. I can't answer your poll, none of them apply.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

BiPedalP314 said:


> I'm from the United States but technically I was born in the Pacific - Hawaii. I can't answer your poll, none of them apply.


Hawaii should be considered N. America, but if you'd prefer to identify with the 'Pacific Islands' option that is OK too.

Either way tho, you _can_ vote


----------

